# Abrams Tank build



## Kenbo

This isn't really a completed project, but it is a project in the works. I don't know if anyone here has an interest in this, but I will be posting photos of this project from start to finish as I go along. I am building a 24" model of an Abrams tank. I am using a set of "plans" for the base project, and hopefully, I will be deviating from them and adding plenty of little extras. I recently finished making a bucket truck that I did the same thing on. I will be posting some pictures of that as soon as I take some. Either way, if you are interested in this sort of thread, feel free to pop in and browse the photos at any point in time. I'm not a military guy, so any suggestions as to things that I might be able to add to the build would also be appreciated. So without further delay, here we go.................................
Got out to the shop bright and early at 10 am today. I would have liked to get out there earlier, but I got tied up with a few other things. I was suprised at how many hours I put in today and how little progress I seemed to accomplish. Either way, I had a great time doing it so I guess that is all that counts.
I managed to get the main body made and the skid plate made and installed as well as the exhaust vent. I also tried to turn a few test wheels for the tank's track. All I can say is epic failure. :fool: I will give it another go tomorrow morning and I'm sure that all will just fall into place. It usually does. 
Here's the pics for today after 10 hours of working on the tank.


----------



## Kenbo

Sorry guys. As usual, I'm having serious issues with the photo uploader of the forum. It always seems to give me a hard time. Very frustrating.


----------



## davduckman2010

cant wait to see her finnished kenbo


----------



## Mizer

Hey Kenbo, I will be keeping *track* of this build.


----------



## Mike1950

Looking good- I can't wait to see track.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Subscribed!


----------



## Kenbo

Well, there seems to be an interest, so I will continue to post in this thread. I'm going to have to try and do something about the picture posting issues though because it is very frustrating. Either way, I put another 9 1/2 hours on the tank today. I'm sure that there are better ways to accomplish what I did today, but I wanted to use my lathe and practice my skew use so, with that being said, I ended up turning 54 wheels. Once I figured out how to accomplish that, it was clear sailing. 9 1/2 hours, 54 wheels. That's it. Nothing more to report.


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=6352]

[attachment=6353]


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo, I have to give credit where it is due- you are a very persistent individual. They look great. By all means keep posting.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kenbo_ -Up front - Major respect for the focus and attention to detail to take on a project like this, much less to make it public as you go... Even more admirable is to publish your learning curve of the use of a skew ! I've been turning for about 12 years now and have only learned in that time frame that a skew is pure evil... :rotflmao3: I wouldn't publish today a picture of what happens when I use a skew. 
Looking forward to watching this project progress. Nice job !
Scott


----------



## Brink

I do like this, Ken. Love the detail.


----------



## Twig Man

awesome, I cant wait to see it when your finished


----------



## Kenbo

Another day, another 5 hours on the tank. Not much to show. Did a bunch of resaw and planed some stock down to 3/16", then I cut a zillion pieces for the tank tracks, destroyed quite a few testing methods of routing and drilling but in the end, managed to get them all routed and drilled on one side, ready for the next step. According to how many I wrecked in the testing stages, I think I am going to make an extra 20 or more tomorrow just in case. I'd rather be looking at them than looking for them.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Kenbo! I am enjoying this build, woo hoo!


----------



## Mizer

Hey Kenbo, I am liking this build! How did you end up drilling the holes in those small pieces? Do they go all the way through?


----------



## CodyS

Very nice my friend!!!

You must have been stressing out while I was away cause there are some shavings in those pictures :lolol:, I'm so funny.


----------



## davidgiul

Excellent attention to detail. Those wheels are well turned. I have found that slightly dulling the tip of the skew keeps it from catching. I cant' count the amount of things I blew up with the skew.
How about a picture of your shop floor. How many more wheels do you have lying around?:davidguil:


----------



## Kenbo

Mizer said:


> Hey Kenbo, I am liking this build! How did you end up drilling the holes in those small pieces? Do they go all the way through?




The holes do go all the way through. I set up a temporary fence on my drill press with a stop so that I was able to drill each piece. It was very time consuming to say the least.




> How many more wheels do you have lying around?



5. 


Only got another 6 hours on the tank tonight, but it was enough to finish the links for the tank belts. I still have to sand them and make some other parts for them but this is a huge hurdle that I've cleared.


[attachment=6448]

[attachment=6449]


----------



## CodyC

Wow, I can't imagine working on a scale that small. This is gonna be fun to watch, though. Great work so far.


----------



## Kevin

This is an awesome thread.

We need to get together and work out why you're having these issues. I reread your PM but do not understand exactly what they are. I have cheap rates to Canada when you a few minutes. PM your number and best time to call let's get it figured out if possible.


----------



## Brink

I dunno Ken. I'm trying to figure out what's better. Working on full sized tracks until a disc in my back is blown out, or, loosing what's left of my mind making so many small parts. Hmmm.

I still can't get over your patience on projects like this. 

Are you going to make scale size track pin press?


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Are you going to make scale size track pin press?




If I knew what that was, I might. 

Another 5 hours on the tank tonight. I managed to make a dowelling block for my dowel making jig to fabricate 5/16" dowels. From there, I made all of the axle pins and cut all of the track pins. I got all of the wheels glued in place and did a rough dry fit of one of the tracks to see if I was going down the right path. (see how I avoided wondering if I was on "track") I don't really like the way the track fits and I think that I will be making a half link to make the track a little tighter. I still have to make and glue the track guides in place and sand all of the track links. Not to mention glueing everything together for the tracks.

That's it for today. Thanks for looking in.

[attachment=6546]

[attachment=6547]

[attachment=6548]

[attachment=6549]

[attachment=6550]


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow. that is an amazing accomplishment. kudos to you on a job in the process of well done.


----------



## HomeBody

You are moving right along. I can't believe how precision looking your parts are. Great work so far. Gary


----------



## Brink

Track pin press.


----------



## Kevin

Vegas is giving 12 to 1 odds Ken's tank has an onboard vacuum system to suck up the dust in front of it so none gets on the tracks. 





:rotflmao3:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Vegas is giving 12 to 1 odds Ken's tank has an onboard vacuum system to suck up the dust in front of it so none gets on the tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3:



I don't care who ya are. That there, is just funny stuff.  Now I'm wondering if I could pull it off.


----------



## Kenbo

Got out to the shop today and managed to cut all of the track guide pieces and glue them to the track links. 8 hours later, I have both tracks glued together and in place on their wheels. I ended up having to go with a half link after all. I was the only solution that pleased me after toying around with a few things. The track was just way too loose. Either way, I'm happy with it now and that is what counts I guess.


----------



## woodtickgreg

This thing is so cool! I am having fun watching you build this


----------



## Brink

Half link... I never thought about a track adjuster, and I do track work constantly.

If every hole was, say, .010" closer together, and that's no much, a full link might have fit.

If there was just a way to allow the front idler to move just a little front/back until the tension looked right. 

Great idea with the half link. I couldn't imagine the "oh crud" moment, after all those hours, to find it too loose.


----------



## BassBlaster

Always love a Kenbo build thread!! I think I'm going to enjoy this one more than the boom truck which was just amazing!!

Based on the level of detail that you put into every project, is it safe to assume this thing actually tracks?

Cant wait to see the end of this one!!


----------



## ripjack13

Still...WOW....:wacko1: this is just so intriguing to watch...

what kind of wood are you using for the parts?


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Still...WOW....:wacko1: this is just so intriguing to watch...
> 
> what kind of wood are you using for the parts?




So far, the entire tank is being made of maple and walnut.





> is it safe to assume this thing actually tracks?



You know it.




> If there was just a way to allow the front idler to move just a little front/back until the tension looked right.




I tried a few test methods and none of them would tension the track. It only took one link to allow the track to sag enough to actually touch the top of the wheels. I finally decided to design a half link and try for the tension. It worked and made it so that the track is functional now. Before, with the sag, the track wouldn't turn and kept snagging. It runs beautifully now with the half link.


Thanks for looking in guys. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## BangleGuy

Really cool and very intricate. I can't wait to see more! I am hooked on the Kenbo channel


----------



## Kenbo

Put in another 10 hours today. I found a slight flaw in the grill that I made last week and it kept staring at me. I couldn't leave it, and had to make a new grill. I also started on the deck and side panels for the tank. All in all, it was a great day and an exercise in problem solving.

Here's the pics.

[attachment=6646]

[attachment=6647]

[attachment=6648]

[attachment=6649]

[attachment=6650]

[attachment=6651]

[attachment=6652]


----------



## ripjack13

I looked for other things you have made. all i had found was the motorcycles. Did I not look hard enough? :dash2:

I think you need a subsection (or your own picture topic) on these awesome intricate builds (with final finished pictures) you have done. :wacko1:

I really enjoy this thread, and would like to see more. :hookup:

Kenbo, you Rock!


----------



## HomeBody

That's some incredible work. I don't know what you do for a living, but if you're not a highly paid pattern maker in industry, you should be! Gary


----------



## BassBlaster

ripjack13 said:


> I looked for other things you have made. all i had found was the motorcycles. Did I not look hard enough? :dash2:
> 
> I think you need a subsection (or your own picture topic) on these awesome intricate builds (with final finished pictures) you have done. :wacko1:
> 
> I really enjoy this thread, and would like to see more. :hookup:
> 
> Kenbo, you Rock!



Oh, you have got to ask for pictures of the clock!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm....Clock you say? What is this "Clock" you speak so highly of? 




Ok...how's that? ;)


----------



## BassBlaster

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....Clock you say? What is this "Clock" you speak so highly of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...how's that? ;)



Lol, hopefully he will share it. I saw it on another forum. All scroll saw work. I think he said he had something like a million hours in it.

This man is a machine. Its the only explanation for how he turns out so many projects that have the insane amount of detail that he puts into everything. All that and his shop remains spotless, always. :i_dunno:


----------



## Kenbo

BassBlaster said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....Clock you say? What is this "Clock" you speak so highly of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...how's that? ;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, hopefully he will share it. I saw it on another forum. All scroll saw work. I think he said he had something like a million hours in it.
> 
> This man is a machine. Its the only explanation for how he turns out so many projects that have the insane amount of detail that he puts into everything. All that and his shop remains spotless, always. :i_dunno:
Click to expand...



Thanks for the kind words but I wont be able to go to work tomorrow because i wont be able to get my swelled head into my truck. :wacko1:
I'm looking into posting some photos, just gotta give me some time.


----------



## Kenbo

Put some time on the tank tonight. Nothing special. Just a few part made. I broke a few others while making them, but that happens sometimes. 
[attachment=6752]

[attachment=6753]

[attachment=6754]


----------



## Kenbo

Got another 10 hours in today. Here's the pictures.
[attachment=6824]

[attachment=6825]

[attachment=6826]

[attachment=6827]

[attachment=6828]

[attachment=6829]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=6831]

[attachment=6832]

[attachment=6833]

[attachment=6834]

[attachment=6835]


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'm amazed - detail, vision, focus, Creativity, execution... It's all there !


----------



## Kenbo

rbaccus said:


> Did you drive one of these things in highschool or what. i see love in that detail. Too much pine though.:teethlaugh::irishjig:




No pine in this tank. This baby's all maple and walnut. Thanks for looking and thanks for the kind words guys. Still a long way to go so stay tuned.


----------



## Kevin

Ken are you gonna take some of those sidewalk popper things apart and use the powder inside to make the reactive armor plating?


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken are you gonna take some of those sidewalk popper things apart and use the powder inside to make the reactive armor plating?




Not sure if I'm gonna go that far with it.


----------



## Twig Man

That is outstanding!!!


----------



## CodyS

Kenbo said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken are you gonna take some of those sidewalk popper things apart and use the powder inside to make the reactive armor plating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm gonna go that far with it.
Click to expand...


nah he'll use his amazing scroll saw skills to re-organize individual atoms to form the right explosives :lolol:

:partytime: at kenbos when we test it!


----------



## Kenbo

You guys are really too kind. I check the hours that I have invested in this piece today and I am just over 70. With the heat and the humidity this past week, I just haven't been in the mood for shop time. I've just been too tired after work. I got out there for a couple of hours tonight just to keep my own sanity. The pieces in these pictures are not glued down. They are only there for a test fitting. I will be working on it this weekend after I get some much needed sleep tonight.
Thanks for looking in guys.


----------



## Kenbo

Put another 9 hours on the tank today. I really needed the shop time just to unwind from the week. I concentrated on the detail pieces of the turret and let me tell you, the compound angles of the cannon mount drove me nuts. It took me 2 tries to get it right. Either way, here are the pics because we all know that it's worthless without pics.
[attachment=7051]

[attachment=7052]

[attachment=7053]

[attachment=7054]

[attachment=7055]


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 9 1/2 hours in the shop today and didn't seem to get much done, yet I was working on the tank constantly. Had a good time with it either way. Here's the pictures from today's shop visit.
Thanks for looking in guys.
[attachment=7094]

[attachment=7095]

[attachment=7096]

[attachment=7097]

[attachment=7098]

[attachment=7099]

[attachment=7100]

[attachment=7101]


----------



## davduckman2010

wow outstanding work ken --duckman


----------



## NYWoodturner

Don't know what to say - buy I am in awe. Major respect for the level of detail and focus you have. Your like some kind of woodworking Jedi Master!
Scott


----------



## ripjack13

I love the detail on it too!! The machine gun is sweet!


----------



## davidgiul

Like I said in a previous post, the pencil carving dude has nothing on our man Kenbo and his eye and hand for detail. 
No wonder he went into a catatonic shock when he saw my pictures of a clean shop.:davidguil:


----------



## ripjack13

A clean shop? Is that a mythical creature? I have never seen on of those...:gigglesign:


----------



## Kenbo

You guys are too kind. I am a little disgusted lately with the mess of my shop. It's starting to bother me, but there is no sense in doing much with it until I finish this build. I'm trying to be strong.


----------



## davidgiul

Kenbo said:


> You guys are too kind. I am a little disgusted lately with the mess of my shop. It's starting to bother me, but there is no sense in doing much with it until I finish this build. I'm trying to be strong.


 Disgusted with your dirty shop? I think you need to look at my old thread of a clean shop it you dare. That will put things into perspective for you.


----------



## Kenbo

Haven't had any shop time lately due to a busy week and a 4 day weekend away with my wife and daughters. Squeezed in 2 hours to work on the tank today. Got to working on the side storage bins and the back storage bin. I'm hoping to put in a couple of hours each day and work all weekend on it to finish it up by the end of Sunday. Stay tuned, there's more to come.
[attachment=7392]

[attachment=7393]

[attachment=7394]

[attachment=7395]


----------



## Brink

Real nice there, Ken. I can't get over how crisp all the lines are. I'm in awe!


----------



## Twig Man

Thanks so much for sharing your progress! It is wonderful


----------



## HomeBody

That's unreal. Some General down at Ft. Hood would probably pay big money to have that sitting on his desk. Gary


----------



## ripjack13

isat it? all done? what are you going to finish it with?


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> isat it? all done? what are you going to finish it with?





Nope, not done yet. I'll be working on it more this weekend. I'm hoping to have it completed by then. As far as the finish goes, I'm still debating. Possible a spray varnish of some sort.
Thanks for the kind words and for looking in guys.


----------



## Kenbo

A lot of small parts and a lot of waiting for glue to dry today. Even with all the waiting, I managed to get the back carrier made, assembled and installed (minus the rails) I'm hoping that tomorrow will be a little more productive but these are some pretty tedious parts. Thanks for looking in.
[attachment=7542]

[attachment=7543]

[attachment=7544]

[attachment=7545]

[attachment=7546]


----------



## Twig Man

Just incredible work!! What are you going to do with it once its done?


----------



## Kenbo

Twig Man said:


> Just incredible work!! What are you going to do with it once its done?



I don't know what I'm doing with it afterwards. Probably displaying it with the others I guess. I'm either going to have to start selling these things, or stop making them because I'm running out of room for them.


----------



## Mizer

Kenbo, could you make a video when you are done of the tank rolling around and the turret turning?


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just incredible work!! What are you going to do with it once its done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing with it afterwards. Probably displaying it with the others I guess. I'm either going to have to start selling these things, or stop making them because I'm running out of room for them.
Click to expand...


you could have a contest here and one of us could win one!!! :wacko1::wacko1: 

that way there you could keep making them... ;)
:irishjig::irishjig:
:hookup::lolol::gigglesign:


----------



## Kenbo

Well I finished the tank today. Total time invested was 102 hours. That's not bad considering the tedious nature of the project. There are a few smaller details that I plan on adding, but I wont post them on this build. I will post the final pictures once the tank has the finish applied and is dry. As for the video, I will post that with the final pictures as well. Thanks for looking in guys.
[attachment=7573]

[attachment=7574]

[attachment=7575]

[attachment=7576]

[attachment=7577]

[attachment=7578]

[attachment=7579]

[attachment=7580]


----------



## Kenbo

Mizer said:


> Kenbo, could you make a video when you are done of the tank rolling around and the turret turning?



This is a video that I took with my cell phone earlier in the build, to show a friend of mine how the progress of the tank was coming along. I hope this is what you wanted, if not, let me know and I will take another one for you.


----------



## Mizer

Kenbo said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo, could you make a video when you are done of the tank rolling around and the turret turning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video that I took with my cell phone earlier in the build, to show a friend of mine how the progress of the tank was coming along. I hope this is what you wanted, if not, let me know and I will take another one for you.
Click to expand...


I was really hoping to have some sound effects like broooom broooom clack clack clack errrrr errrr kapooom. While you were running over and then blowing up Barbies house. What you need is a six year old boy to drive it .

That is an amazing build Ken!


----------



## BassBlaster

Mizer said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo, could you make a video when you are done of the tank rolling around and the turret turning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video that I took with my cell phone earlier in the build, to show a friend of mine how the progress of the tank was coming along. I hope this is what you wanted, if not, let me know and I will take another one for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was really hoping to have some sound effects like broooom broooom clack clack clack errrrr errrr kapooom. While you were running over and then blowing up Barbies house. What you need is a six year old boy to drive it .
> 
> That is an amazing build Ken!
Click to expand...


I'm with Mizer, we need a video with sound effects!!!!

This is too much Ken. Your work is simply amazing!!

Nice to see your hand in the video, it gives a size reference. I didnt realize how big this thing was!!

Where do you get the plans for a projects like this? I'm thinking if I ever get a scroll saw, I may try a back hoe or something similar.


----------



## Kenbo

BassBlaster said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo, could you make a video when you are done of the tank rolling around and the turret turning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video that I took with my cell phone earlier in the build, to show a friend of mine how the progress of the tank was coming along. I hope this is what you wanted, if not, let me know and I will take another one for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was really hoping to have some sound effects like broooom broooom clack clack clack errrrr errrr kapooom. While you were running over and then blowing up Barbies house. What you need is a six year old boy to drive it .
> 
> That is an amazing build Ken!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with Mizer, we need a video with sound effects!!!!
> 
> This is too much Ken. Your work is simply amazing!!
> 
> Nice to see your hand in the video, it gives a size reference. I didnt realize how big this thing was!!
> 
> Where do you get the plans for a projects like this? I'm thinking if I ever get a scroll saw, I may try a back hoe or something similar.
Click to expand...



Thanks for the kind words. I'll see what I can do about a video with sound effects. This one is approximately 24" long from the tip of the cannon to the back of the tank. I got the plans for this one from a local supplier, but they are available from Toys & Joys woodworking. They've got some pretty cool stuff. For the record, I hardly used the scroll saw at all for this one. Mostly lathe, drill press and table saw with home made jigs. A very challenging piece for sure. Part of the fun is figuring out how to make it.


----------



## Brink

Chalk up another fantastic build. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## drycreek

Fantastic, the detail is incredible have enjoyed the thread.

Thanks


----------



## BassBlaster

Kenbo said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo, could you make a video when you are done of the tank rolling around and the turret turning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video that I took with my cell phone earlier in the build, to show a friend of mine how the progress of the tank was coming along. I hope this is what you wanted, if not, let me know and I will take another one for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was really hoping to have some sound effects like broooom broooom clack clack clack errrrr errrr kapooom. While you were running over and then blowing up Barbies house. What you need is a six year old boy to drive it .
> 
> That is an amazing build Ken!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with Mizer, we need a video with sound effects!!!!
> 
> This is too much Ken. Your work is simply amazing!!
> 
> Nice to see your hand in the video, it gives a size reference. I didnt realize how big this thing was!!
> 
> Where do you get the plans for a projects like this? I'm thinking if I ever get a scroll saw, I may try a back hoe or something similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I'll see what I can do about a video with sound effects. This one is approximately 24" long from the tip of the cannon to the back of the tank. I got the plans for this one from a local supplier, but they are available from Toys & Joys woodworking. They've got some pretty cool stuff. For the record, I hardly used the scroll saw at all for this one. Mostly lathe, drill press and table saw with home made jigs. A very challenging piece for sure. Part of the fun is figuring out how to make it.
Click to expand...


Yeah I guess after seeing the size, it dosnt look like a whole lot of scroll saw work. thanks for the tip on the plans. There may be a wooden toy in my future, well, at least an attempt!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool kenbo! I have enjoyed following along on this one, More please! I do like looking at and making build threads, so much fun either way


----------



## Vern Tator

Wow, Kenbo that is amazing, and to give us the play by play as you made it is even better. Wow!


----------

